# Beef hearts



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I found a butcher who has 50 pounds of ground beef hearts I can have. And a lot more in future. 
Right now I feed my dogs half of their kibble (fromm grain free) in the morning. Then I feed the other half of their kibble in the evening with raw meat 1/2 pound mixed in with it. My question is what should the ratio of beef heart to ground meat be. I assume I can't just feed the beef heart by itself.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Beef heart is muscle meat, so it's technically the same as the meat you are already feeding. Heart muscle is very rich, so I would introduce it slowly.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes go slow. None of my dogs do well with beef heart.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Do you mix with other meat or just heart


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Do you mix with other meat or just heart


You can give a variety. Do you plan on giving any bone along with it?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feed heart by itself. It's a muscle meat. It's rich. None of my dogs have had an issue with it. I would mix the meats 50/50 just because heart can be expensive and I want to make it last.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

llombardo said:


> You can give a variety. Do you plan on giving any bone along with it?


No bones. I mix the raw meat with kibble and hot water. Like a topping.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

cdwoodcox said
"Right now I feed my dogs half of their kibble (fromm grain free) in the morning. Then I feed the other half of their kibble in the evening with raw meat 1/2 pound mixed in with it. My question is what should the ratio of beef heart to ground meat be"

that is largese -- just plain old too much .
It sounds like the dog is getting a full diet's worth of kibble divided into two portions.

Then at the end of the day when digestion starts to slow down the dog gets , not only the second half of the kibble but an additional 1/2 pound of ground heart as a topper. 

you ask about the ratio of beef heart to ground meat. What is this ground meat ?

you are throwing off all your balances for minerals , calcium , and fat .

A topper would be an enticing pinch .

I make mixes of ground heart , liver , spleen - sometimes green tripe and brain is added .

now that it is still cold outside I can take a cookie tray and scoop out 1/4 cup portions and freeze them individually .
they are then put into a zip lock bag and put into the chest freezer .

dogs get it waiting in their crates at end of day --- that is their treat

why not take that ground heart and put it into silicone ice cube trays and make one cube's worth the topper


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

carmspack said:


> cdwoodcox said
> "Right now I feed my dogs half of their kibble (fromm grain free) in the morning. Then I feed the other half of their kibble in the evening with raw meat 1/2 pound mixed in with it. My question is what should the ratio of beef heart to ground meat be"
> 
> that is largese -- just plain old too much .
> ...


Maybe I should have been more specific. Fromm says to feed 3 1/2 cups of kibble daily. They get one cup in the morning. 6 AM. Then in the evening roughly 6:30-7:00 they get another 1 1/4 cups with a half pound of ground meat. " either beef or venison". 
As far as the beef hearts my main question was should I feed a mix of beef/venison of 70/30 - 50/50. Or does it matter. I have read different opinions on heart. Some say it's muscle meat others say organ. 
All of my dogs are a healthy weight. No health issues and have grown at a nice pace. I have been feeding raw mixed with kibble for a long time. All dogs do good with it. Can it really be that off.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

When I say long time I mean only six months. It does seem a lot longer than that.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Maybe I should have been more specific. Fromm says to feed 3 1/2 cups of kibble daily. They get one cup in the morning. 6 AM. Then in the evening roughly 6:30-7:00 they get another 1 1/4 cups with a half pound of ground meat. " either beef or venison".
> As far as the beef hearts my main question was should I feed a mix of beef/venison of 70/30 - 50/50. Or does it matter. I have read different opinions on heart. Some say it's muscle meat others say organ.
> All of my dogs are a healthy weight. No health issues and have grown at a nice pace. I have been feeding raw mixed with kibble for a long time. All dogs do good with it. Can it really be that off.


still you are creating problems with mineral needs and balances .

also, I am not crazy with divided feedings . At no point is the dog truly sated.


----------

